# Monastery G - Mar '14



## UrbanX (Mar 27, 2014)

Standing on the edge of town lies a large monastic complex. Unfortunately the idea of a life filled with solitude and celibacy is becoming increasingly rarer, giving way to our modern consumer lifestyle. As a result monasteries are closing down and generally being converted into flats. I visited an absolutely mint one last year (it even had flushing toilets) which can be seen here: http://www.urbanxphotography.co.uk/116-st-hilarius-monastry

Visited with 4 other DP Members - Senbell, Osfa, Mr Dan, & Priority 7. 

We emerge from the bushes in the pitch black night and walk quickly towards the building, scanning with our eyes but not with our heads to try and see if there’s anyone about. Luckily where we have approached the building is exactly where the open access point is. Quickly and silently we have all passed our bags, and ourselves through and into the building. 

I’m first, so I walk quickly into the building and away from our access point. Schoolboy error.I pass through the first (open) door and the room floods with light as what seems like every light in the world blinks into life. My retinas stung as the muscles tightly contracted, and we all froze. There was no audible alarm, so we made our way to the chapel to wait and see what would happen. 

I sit with my back to a large masonry column, it was cold and solid, and made me feel safe from a situation that just felt extremely vulnerable. The room slowly lightened, revealing her majesty slowly. Every few minutes a new set architectural detail would become apparent. It was a beautiful moment. 




The silence was broken by the flock of crows outside waking up and cawing loudly, which put me on edge as crows normally only spook when they see people. Another half an hour passed with no sign of trouble, so I began assembling my tripod as quietly as I could in the cavernous echoic space. 







Normally the organist gets put in a quiet dark little corner on one side. Not here, they have the best view in the house! 






Looking up to the roof:



Jesus Christ:



Alter:



Looking Back:



The accommodation was arranged around a square courtyard:






Secondary chapel:



Os:



When we were done, we silently left by the same way which we came. We set the lights off again, although it wasn’t a big deal as it was not daylight anyway. We exited into the bright light of the crisp spring morning, the crows had been replaced by birdsong, adding even more utopian feel to the explore

Thanks for looking.


----------



## MrDan (Mar 27, 2014)

After arriving in Belgium and checking in to our budget hotel, *UrbanX* and myself decided to visit the local curry house and try and order something 
we vaguely recognised the name of. We sat and waiting for our grub with a drink in hand, pondering climbing the roof of our hotel that night. 
*Priority 7* & *Senbell* were not so brave, opting to go for a Dominoes! 
The curry was great, the attempt at gaining access to the hotel roof was not however. After picking out our targets for the morning, we retreated 
to bed where I had no trouble sleeping whatsoever.
A 5am start was agreed, I was in the hotel lobby waiting with a coffee, ready and eager.
We drove a short distance and picked up a Dutch explorer friend *OsFa* to join us on our mission to visit *Monastery Mont G*... it was dead 
quiet on our arrival, we walked around the outside of the building and quickly we were in and waiting for daylight.
This place really does have the wow factor, incredibly clean, though surprisingly not the most mint explore of the weekend (stay tuned!)
The monastery building is massive, with a large courtyard surrounded by living quarters, it seems this place is earmarked to be transformed in to a 
home for the elderly, I just hope the beauty of these artifacts can be reused elsewhere.


----------



## tumble112 (Mar 27, 2014)

Stunning location and pictures. Cheers.


----------



## perjury saint (Mar 27, 2014)

*Very nice you lot! Loved it here... *


----------



## krela (Mar 27, 2014)

That brickwork is immense.


----------



## Catmandoo (Mar 27, 2014)

Awesome photos guys!


----------



## flyboys90 (Mar 28, 2014)

Some great internals from all concerned,thanks for sharing.


----------



## Pilot (Mar 28, 2014)

Simply superb. Thank you one and all. As you say, a celibate monastic life is not a choice so much these days. In any event, falling numbers of congregations make it all but impossible to fund these places. That said, this was home and a place of peaceful, prayerful contemplation for many over the years. I would imagine it still retains that sense of serenity inside.


----------



## DirtyJigsaw (Mar 28, 2014)

STUNNING pics UrbanX and MrDan!


----------



## King Al (Mar 28, 2014)

Amazing looking place that! Incredible amount of detail in the architecture, Great pics guys!


----------



## Stealthstar79 (Mar 28, 2014)

Really beautiful!
Great pics and write ups 
Thanks. .


----------



## LittleOz (Mar 29, 2014)

That's awesome. I'm well jealous. Love all that candy stripe brickwork!


----------

